# anyone used the Chinese breather bags.?



## kirk (4 Nov 2013)

Hi all you shrimp lovers. I need to send and receive some shrimp. Have any of you used the cheap Chinese breather bags on eBay? 10 for under £4 it's a UK seller and the sellers says they are as good but they are the one trying to sell them also what'. The best heat pads to use? Thanks kirk.


----------



## sa80mark (4 Nov 2013)

I always used normal fish bags, im not convinced by these breather bags for the reasons in this link, although Im happy to proven wrong  

Analysis of Fish Shipping Bags


----------



## kirk (4 Nov 2013)

Blimy, I was thinking how much oxygen could there be in a tightly pack box ? Then there's the heat pack too  looks like if I do send going by that info I'll be driving to a fish store to put oxygen into fish bags then boxing up and racing to the post office


----------



## Lindy (4 Nov 2013)

I bought some of those bags. Fortunately I checked the bags before using and 8 out of 10 leaked. Seller gave me refund.


----------

